# My Red Devil Damien



## crash2673 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

awesome fish,and setup is great..
nasty little fella..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

red devils have always been and will always be one of my favorites. love these fish, especially when fully grown. they have a habit of getting quite mean looking


----------



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

nice video dude!


----------

